#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  خرید مادر بردElite A780GM-A

## amir99

سلام
دوستان اگر کسی مادر برد Elite  مدل A780GM-A  برد مشکی و 4 اسلات رو دار داره خریدارم. 1 دونه یا 2 تا.
ممنون میشم اگه کسی داشت خصوصی بده.

----------

*imanfc*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

با سلام شما كه ماشالاه 300 تا پست داريد ايا اينجا جاي درستي براي اين موضوع هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما ميتونيد از اقاي اكبري سوال كنيد

----------

*amir99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام

خرید و فروش فقط در فروشگاه های ممکن است

این پست به فروشگاه اقای اکبری منتقل شد

----------

*amir99*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
همانطور که در پیام خصوصی خدمت عرض کردم  متاسفانه ندارم.البته شایعترین ایراد این مادربرد ازبین رفتن تک پل آن میباشد که حتی با کانالهایی که به سازگار ارقام تهران هم زدم متاسفانه پل برای تعویض نداشتند

----------

*amir99*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## amir99

> با سلام شما كه ماشالاه 300 تا پست داريد ايا اينجا جاي درستي براي اين موضوع هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شما ميتونيد از اقاي اكبري سوال كنيد


سلام
شرمنده استاد
بد جوری گیر این مادربردم . به قول معروف دست به هر جایی انداختم.
دوستان به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.

----------

*F.parh*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## F.parh

سلام من دارم اما elite a780Gm_m

----------


## hadi.mrv

> سلام من دارم اما elite a780Gm_m


*دوستان موقع پاسخ دادن به تاریخ موضوع توجه بفرمایند .*

----------


## F.parh

باشه ببخشید

----------


## F.parh

برادران  ارسال سایت یعنی از ۲۰۱۵ به بعد دیگه پستی نفرستادن تو سایت

----------

